# RCI and II Forum



## gomike (Nov 17, 2013)

I suggest we have a RCI and an II Forum.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 17, 2013)

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=12


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 17, 2013)

gomike said:


> I suggest we have a RCI and an II Forum.



I'm the past, we had separate _Ask II_ and _Ask RCI_ forums, in which  representatives  of those companies fielded questions from our users.  

The II rep did this on his own time and when he left the company, II declined to name another to take his place, thus effectively shutting down that forum.

The RCI rep was officially sanctioned, but support was withdrawn after several years.  No official explanation was given, but I've always believed the treatment she received from a few TUGgers who kept hounding her on the same points over and over, despite having received definitive answers repeatedly, caused RCI to decide that continued participation was not worth the effort.

Today, your questions and discussion of II and RCI can be placed in the general Exchanging forum.


----------



## gomike (Nov 17, 2013)

I am aware of that but IMO II and RCI should be separated.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 17, 2013)

gomike said:


> I am aware of that but IMO II and RCI should be separated.



Why?  They are certainly not the only exchange companies that are discussed on TUG.


----------

